# grub eintrag fuer 2008-r1 nachtraeglich hinzufuegen

## playerxt

Hallo

Der erste Versuch des gentoo command-line-installers, von der livecd 2008-r1,  grub zu installieren ist fehlgeschlagen, 

mein Vorhaben war nun bei der Installation keinen Bootloader zu waehlen und den Eintrag nachtraeglich 

ueber das schon vorhandene Ubuntu in die menu.lst einzutragen.

Beim booten von gentoo kommt nun folgender Fehler:

root      (hd0,2)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel       /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5   root=/dev/hda3

Error 2: bad file or directory type

Press any key to continue

Bei gentoo heisst die hd sda bei ubuntu hda.

Der Grub Eintrag lautet:

title    Gentoo 2008

root    (hd0,2)

kernel    /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda3

initrd     /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

boot

ich verwende keine extra boot partition,

unter ubuntu hab ich die gentoo-partion (hda3) gemountet um die namen vom kernel und initramfs zu bekommen.

wo koennte der fehler liegen?

----------

## sicus

ist das auch der richtige kernel? also das bzImage? mit dem entpackten kann grub meines wissens nichts anfangen und bringt genau diese meldung (ich meine mal vor ein paar jahren den selben fehler gemacht zu haben)

----------

## playerxt

ich hab halt einfach die gentoo partition gemountet und unter /boot nachgeschaut, duerfte passen?

----------

## Josef.95

 *playerxt wrote:*   

> Bei gentoo heisst die hd sda bei ubuntu hda.
> 
> Der Grub Eintrag lautet:
> 
> title    Gentoo 2008
> ...

 

Hallo!

Sollte es dann nicht

```
title    Gentoo 2008

root    (hd0,2)

kernel    /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

initrd     /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5
```

lauten? (also root=/dev/sda3)

Da du ja eine initr mit lädst, könntest du sonnst auch mal mit

```
more /proc/partitions
```

schauen wie die Partitionen aus gentoo Sicht genau benannt sind.

viel Erfolg

----------

## playerxt

An das hab ich auch schon gedacht, der fehler kommt bei hda3 als auch bei sda3.

Die platten heissen gleich eben bis auf sd und hd.

Der versuch, grub auf der partition von gentoo zu installieren und dann ueber chainload zu laden ist auch fehlgeschlagen.

Also hab ich mir gedacht geh ich das von ner anderen seite an.

Habe daraufhin gentoo neu installiert.

Bei der ersten installation habe ich noch die erste release verwendet, diese ist auch mit einem error bei der installation von grub abgebrochen worden.

Daraufhin hab ich heute nochmal neu mit der r1 installiert, zuerst hatte es den anschein, dass alles funktioniert hat, keine fehler, auch bei der 

installation von grub keine Fehler.

Mein vorhaben war, nach der installation von gentoo dieses zu booten und die anderen Betriebssysteme hinzuzufuegen.

Ich war dann doch etwas erstaunt als das alte grub menue erschienen ist, absolut ohne veraenderungen, 

keine Fehlermeldung bei der installation aber kein neues bootmenue, sehr komisch...

Ich hab dann mal nachgescauht was in der grub.conf von der gentoo installation drinsteht, der Eintrag ist fast gleich mit dem

was ich in die menue.lst unter ubuntu eingetragen habe, kernel und initramfs name stimmen ueberein, sonst keine nennenswerten unterschiede.

Momentan habe ich keine ahnung wie ich weiterhin vorgehen soll.

----------

## Josef.95

Hast du nun nur hda mit sda ausgetauscht, oder auch mal den von mir vorgeschlagenen kompletten grub Eintrag?

----------

## sicus

hast es schonmal direkt in der grub console versucht? also beim booten wenn der grub kommt 'c' drücken, dann erhälst eine console.

darin gib dann mal folgendes ein:

```

root hd(0,2)

kernel /boot/ (tab)

```

der grub müsste bein drücken der tab taste den inhalt von boot auflisten. da kannst dann ein kernel auswählen. ähnlich wie die bash kann der grub auch die tab autovervollständigung.

in der ersten zeile kannst auch mal tab versuchen, z.B. hd(0, 'tab', dann siehst die partitionen die grub erkannt hat. so kannst zumindest sehen ob du überhaupt in der richtigen partition bist. nach auswahl des kernels kannst du durch angabe von 'boot' den kernel booten. die grub console eignet sich auch gut um den richtigen eintrag in die grub.conf zu finden. so musst nicht ständig neu booten sondern kannst direkt solange versuchen bis er bootet. den verwendeten eintrag kannst direkt in die grub.conf übernehmen.

----------

## playerxt

Zurest nur hda zu sda getauscht, dann ganz.

Das mit der console ist ein guter tipp, 

die partitionen zeigt er mir vollstaendig und richtig an, auch die von gentoo,

ich kann diese auch auswaehlen,

sobald ich haber versuche mir den inhalt von boot anzeigen zu lassen kommt wieder der error 2: bad file or directory type

wenn ich die partition von ububtu waehle, zeigt er mir mit kernel /boot (tab) den inhalt an,

ich weiss echt nicht an was liegen kann, ich hab bei bei gentoo sowie bei ubuntu keine extra boot partition.

----------

## sicus

hab grad etwas nach dem fehler gegoogelt. der fehler beduetet:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2 : Bad file or directory type
> 
> This error is returned if a file requested is not a regular file,
> ...

 

ich verstehe das so, dass dieser fehler kommt, wenn z.B. der kernel eintrag auf einen symbolic link anstatt auf den richtigen kernel zeigt. find ich aber merkwürdig da ich selber einen eintrag auf einen symbolic link habe, welcher auf den kernel zeigt.

kann es aber sein, dass /boot bei dir ein link auf eine andere partition ist, diesem von grub also nicht gefolgt werden kann? oder ist der kernel darin von einer anderen partition gelinkt?

versuch mal in der grub console folgendes:

kernel hd(0,2)/ (tab)

dann solltest die verzeichnisstruktur der untersten ebene dieser partition sehen. eine andere idee wie ein link, dem nicht gefolgt werden kann hab ich momentan nicht.

----------

## playerxt

keine links, nur eine partition,

/(hd0,2)/ (tab) verweist auch auf boot, deswegen auch der gleiche fehler.

wenn ich das problem nicht loesen kann muss ich wohl auf die minimal cd zurueckgreifen und alles manuell machen,

livecds mit installer sind schoen und gut solange  sie auch vollstaendig funktionieren weil meistens 

braucht man fuer die fehlersuche 3 mal so lang wie fuer eine Installation mit der minimalcd...

----------

## Max Steel

*hust* nichteinmal die Gentoo Devs sind begeistert von dem Installer *hust*

*hust* lasses lieber und mach ne manuelle Install per http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml *hust*

----------

## playerxt

hoffentlich wirst du bald wieder gesund...

Scheint so als ob das ganze ein Bug ist, 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=231121

 *Quote:*   

> As an addendum to this bug, the 2008.0-r1 release has an issue where the grub
> 
> bootsplash image is missing.  We are working on it.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Re-Booting SystemRescueCD and deleting the splash entry in grub.conf did _not_
> 
> solve the problem.

 

 *Quote:*   

> specifying "kenel (hd2,0)/kernel-genkernel-..." directly in grub
> 
> yields "Error 2: Bad file or directory type"

 

Bin mal gespannt was da noch kommt, einer meint ja dass ein neuer kernel das prblem loest, werde ich heute mal testen

----------

